# Some questions



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Is this a decent price on a Co2 tank....

Beverage Elements | CO2 Tanks and Cylinders

the 7.5lb one... I mean that seems UNBELIEVABLE its 44$ with shipping so the same price as the tank itself for shipping lol.

I don't know... I'd have to get some other pieces for it obviously....

Co2 diffusers... looking for one, anyone know of a good place to get one and a good price?


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL,they aren`t going to ship you a tank for $44.

$44 Might barely cover UPS brokerage charges and other added fees,but,not shipping and tank costs.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

No no, that would be shipped to the US. Pick it up at a parcel pick up place say in Blaine


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

you can do better... just go to the fire place and get the used tanks.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I know a guy selling the whole setup, large tank, almost new reg, needle valve bubble counter and co2 tank dispencer, not sure if I named every thing he has, but it was in full operation when I was there $200 Cheers Laurie


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea I was just looking at it, right now I'm going to concentrate on my 33g planted and then go from there, I am doing a major haul of aquascaping this coming weekend, and water change.

I am going to do a paintball CO2 set up for it, just need to buy a few things namely a paintball canister lol


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

They may have some paintball canisters on CL although my suggestion is atleast a 5lb and if you're planning on running 2 tanks in the future I strongly suggest buying the largest co2 tank you can afford. Trust me filling can get costly!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with tang daddy. I would get a 5 or even 10 lb and run a manifold if the tanks are close together. Much easier to deal with. The cost to me would be irrelevant. But the hassle of the refills and my time would be relevant. That's a major consideration. Plus with a 5 or 10 lb, no DIY, just buy the stuff off the shelf and slap it on. But if you're into DIY, get a dual stage and build it and a couple of Ideal needle valves and you'll have rock solid bubble counts right down to empty tank.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I love my dual stage reg, do I need a high end one? Probably not, can I sleep at night knowing that it's a solid piece quality equipment that will never fail or dump co2.... Um yah


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I love my dual stage reg, do I need a high end one? Probably not, can I sleep at night knowing that it's a solid piece quality equipment that will never fail or dump co2.... Um yah


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

The tanks will be in completely different rooms is the issue :S


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

dZilla said:


> The tanks will be in completely different rooms is the issue :S


If you wanted to do it, running CO2 from a central point is no different than snaking cat5 cable through your house, but I know where the concern would be - a leak. In that case, I'd just run 2x10lb setups.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Unfortunately like everything in life $$$$ is an issue....

I've read people using 20oz Co2 tanks for 3-5 months with no issues, now I know a 10lb tank will last far longer, but then you need to buy the regulator + the tank + any other appartus.

I already have the piece of a paintball tank, and all I need now is a tank + a diffuser (and tubing) and I'm done..... 

I'm not trying to be like "see my idea is better" its just well right now a $$ issue


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why don't you disclose what your plans are with the tanks and the size and then it'll be easier to do the math on the tanks and when the payback to a bigger setup would be. Not to sound unsympathetic, but if $ is an issue, why even run CO2 at this point, until you have the $ for it?


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh okay, well I have a 33g tank -- this one is set up (see tank journals.... going to be doing a major rescaping of it today....)

the other one is a 110g tall... no water empty nothing in it... But planning on doing a planted freshwater as well...

Well because much like everything in this hobby you can do a bunch of DIY, and from reading on other forums its possible to run CO2 from a paintball tank so I thought in a crunch I would get the pieces together and make it myself, and save the $200ish I would have to spend for a 'proper' CO2 set up....

plus I'm impatient lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For a 110 I would not even think about a paintball setup. On a 33, a 10 lb might last you 6 months. 20 oz would last you 4 week max (1/9 of 10 lb). So I guess that's up to you. If you're into DIY, you can DIY all the part of the CO2 setup instead of buying it. You'd save $100 or more. You can always try it and see for yourself. There's never any harm and trying and then changing your mind. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh for the 110g I was never thinking of doing a paintball set up, as much as I think that would work. it would never happen lol....


----------

